# Miner's Flat scenery module



## Chris At FilmWorks (3 mo ago)

*Welcome to Miner’s Flats -1924.*

The Gold Boom days are over, but a few old timers hang on doing some panning up Mudd Creek.
This project is NOT a model railroad exactly. It is a miniature set for a film I am making. I was heavily involved in N-scale until the recession of 2008-2010. I did a lot of structure builds and scenery until I had to pack everything away in boxes. All the structures in the set are either modified from laser wood kits or scratch built.

Keep in mind that the scene shot on this set will be lit for early predawn, so it will be a lot darker with muted colors.

I would be willing to do a set of scenery tutorials if a few members express interest.

Photos are Numbered and keyed to this list,
50: Across Mudd Creek is the 40 year old J.P. Mudd Consolidated tipple. The tipple was scratch built from drawings.
56: Mudd Creek and the old wagon road.
58: The old live stock auction barn and supply warehouse. Both were scratch built. The three N-Scale freight cars are from wood kits by Rslaserkits.
60: Rock work above town.
61: The green building across is the Possum Lodge… It has seen better days. (Scratch built).
63: Downtown, most of the buildings here are modified from kits.
64: Cooper the blacksmith left town 30 years ago, but his shop still stands.
68: View down “main” street.
69: More rock work.
72: Another view of main street.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Outstanding stuff indeed.  


Magic


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Very nice!!


----------



## Berrychon (4 mo ago)

Awesome !


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

Beautiful work !


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## Choobacker (4 mo ago)

Looking good.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Super set. Great weathering and stone work.


----------



## dbat77 (2 mo ago)

Chris At FilmWorks said:


> *Welcome to Miner’s Flats -1924.*
> 
> The Gold Boom days are over, but a few old timers hang on doing some panning up Mudd Creek.
> This project is NOT a model railroad exactly. It is a miniature set for a film I am making. I was heavily involved in N-scale until the recession of 2008-2010. I did a lot of structure builds and scenery until I had to pack everything away in boxes. All the structures in the set are either modified from laser wood kits or scratch built.
> ...


Excellent workmanship.


----------



## REdington (Aug 20, 2018)

Very nice work.


----------

